# Some of my job



## Davedine (Mar 29, 2012)

Love plumbing


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Davedine said:


> Love plumbing


I can tell dude, that's a hotel I'm guessing?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Davedine (Mar 29, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> I can tell dude, that's a hotel I'm guessing?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Actually one is the terminus building in Atlanta which is condos,one is an office building in buckhead GA and the one with the mud is in Alabama, done a few hotels too,


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

your an ugly SOB:laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I had to go trim my beard after seeing those pics.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

In work like that, how much room is there for running pipes your own way? It would be an assumption from me that it is pretty specific. Looks cool as can be any way you slice it.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

But can you get the handles off a Kohler faucet.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Is that a vagina on your chin?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd love to go in a huge building like that to see the plumbing.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Is that sprinkler. Fire suppression?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

justin said:


> Is that sprinkler. Fire suppression?


That's what I said. All that groove pipe!! But is condenser water. See the heat exchanger ?? I know in west tx hydronic and condenser water is always welded!!


----------



## Davedine (Mar 29, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Is that a vagina on your chin?


Lol have to shave it years ago your girlfriend complain it itched her ahole


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Davedine said:


> Lol have to shave it years ago your girlfriend complain it itched her ahole


Omg. Twss. That's funny as hell


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Davedine said:


> Lol have to shave it years ago your girlfriend complain it itched her ahole


I remember her -- Wasn't she your girlfriend first? IIRC (and I do), she dumped me and went back to you. Something about not being able to get use to a guy who's breath didn't smell like shiot.


----------



## Davedine (Mar 29, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I remember her -- Wasn't she your girlfriend first? IIRC (and I do), she dumped me and went back to you. Something about not being able to get use to a guy who's breath didn't smell like shiot.


Lol now that was funny


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes it was


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

davedine said:


> lol now that was funny



---w-h-o-o-s-h--->


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> ---w-h-o-o-s-h--->


There's that arrow over your pointy little head. Lol. Iv heard that wiz by before. !!!


----------

